# Red Tail Skin Issues



## 11-Year-Old Boy (9 mo ago)

Hello,

I recently acquired a 12-year-old red tail boa. He is severely emaciated and has very delicate skin. He has many old wounds, but continues to develop skin lesions on his back and sides. His belly scales are normal and unbroken. I keep him at 70-80% humidity. The vet. Who said he never saw an animal so emaciated and depleted, put him on an antibiotic therapy to see if the lesions will clear, but I wonder if the problems is fungal, maybe a ringworm infection. My husband suggested trying a fungal ointment on some of the lesions, but I am concerned that the preparation could be toxic to reptiles. Has anyone seen something like this?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor snake... Did you "acquire" the snake recently, and knew about its condition? - do you know its background, was it captive bred or wild caught? I say that as it's very rare these days for a snake to have a parasitic load that might cause this. Whilst I like a good rags to riches story, and it would be great to see this boa in good health in a few months time, but personally I would have been in two minds as which would be the kindest way forward, to continue treatment or to save any further pain and distress and have the vet put it to sleep.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

That snake should be put to sleep.
A friend of mine had an adult boa in immaculate condition that suddenly developed similar lesions and lumps. The vet costs were substantial buy no matter what was tried, the source of these could not be found, nor could they be prevented from reappearing. Ultimately, the snake was euthanased. 
While nowhere near as emaciated as this one, it also stopped feeding.
When snakes get to that stage of emaciation there is little to no prospect of a recovery. There will be significant damage to organs as a result.
Go back to your vet and insist on having it euthanased.


----------



## 11-Year-Old Boy (9 mo ago)

Thank you for your input. I received the snake about 8 weeks ago from a woman who did not want him anymore. I was unaware of his condition when I picked him up from her home. She definitely starved him, telling me she fed him only one small rat every 4 weeks or so. The vet said he was close to death when I got him. He checked the snake's fecal samples and found no parasites. I've been feeding him small rats every 5 days, and he has gained a little weight. His energy levels have come up, so that is encouraging. I would like to give him more time to recover before considering euthanasia; he has been fighting so hard for his life. I agree that there may be irrevocable organ damage, though. I will bring up with the vet, your observations. Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Granted snakes do have a remarkable way of recovering from various conditions, but I would echo Ian's comments, especially as the vet himself said the snake was close to death. Whilst snakes do shut down certain organs when fasting or carrying eggs or young, which are then regenerated once the breeding season is over, their BMI is such that recovery is fairly quick and the organs regeneration is quick. However the snake is otherwise in good health. Here your snake is so badly emaciated the ability for those organs to regenerate, and regain weight has probably passed. Even if after months and months of medication, care and feeding you have no idea if the other conditions such as the skin condition will impact the snakes quality of life.


----------

